# Nav



## malice69 (May 19, 2005)

well instead of shaking your finger at me, tell me where to go to get help on this issue?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

malice69 said:


> well instead of shaking your finger at me, tell me where to go to get help on this issue?


Hi,

Since you didn't list any issue, I just can't tell you where to go to get help for it. If you do wish to post what help you need, then maybe someone on the forum can give you some support help.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

He's referring to this *closed thread*, asking for assistance with a P2P problem.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

koala said:


> He's referring to this *closed thread*, asking for assistance with a P2P problem.


Hi,

Thanks Koala, that answers my question. This thread will also be closed. We do not assist with P2P requests because of forum rules.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

And we won't point you to a source of info, what would be the sense in that? :sayno:


----------

